

Ask HN: Looking for a project management/collaboration service - gghootch

To my big disappointment I failed to bookmark the service. I'm fairly positive their link was posted in a comment to on a story at y combinator a short while back. The author said something along the lines of: 'I didn't like it at first, but now I can't live without it'.<p>Their tour video featured a case of an indie record label that went through the process of choosing, restyling and recording youtube bands.<p>They had a tabbed interface kind of like http://www.cohuman.com/<p>Sincerely hope anyone can help me out. This might not be the place to ask these kind of things but I figured I'd give it a shot.
======
thorie
Is it one of these products?
<http://whebsite.com/wiki/Startups#Project_management>

~~~
gghootch
Looks like it is!

------
chrisdroukas
Have you tried the 37signals suite? Basecamp might fit the bill here.

<http://37signals.com/>

~~~
gghootch
Thanks for the response, unfortunately I am familiar with everything
37signals.

I'm looking for this specific service because I liked their 'everything
available in one screen' approach.

~~~
satish_ven
"Everything on one Screen" sounds very effective. Will be happy to see your
post when you succeed in your hunt. Best Luck & TIA.

------
theideamerchant
Are you looking for Trello? <http://www.trello.com/>

~~~
gghootch
Yes, thanks so much!

